# Show me your tortoises!



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 17, 2013)

HI! I love to look at tortoises of all kinds! I would love if people showed me your little CUTIES!! Thanks so much ! Here is Olivia)))


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 18, 2013)

Ever seen a redfoot this color oliviaTORTOISE ?









His parents -





How Brazilians ( aka cherryhead ) made babies that color .. I don't know!?


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 18, 2013)

Here are my torts.The first one I have not gotten yet I am adopting him . The last one is Mittens. Ha ha


----------



## lkwagner (Sep 18, 2013)

Mittens the snapping turtle... Hilarious lol

Here's mine:


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 18, 2013)

Red foot NERD ,
I LOVE YOUR TORTOISE! It's colors are amazing and he or she is BEUTIFUL! Wow you are lucky!!! That tortoise is truly amazing!


mike taylor,
I think your tortoises/ turtles look so happy and healthy!! I love to look at tortoise pictures and yours were so much fun to look at! All of your tortoises/turtles are soooo cool! Thanks so much for sharing!!! Love them!


ikwagner
I LOVE the name mittens!!! He/she is very interesting and super cute! Thanks so much for sharing and great pics!


Haha sorry I thought yours was mittens sorry!!! I still love yours he/she looks to adventurous and happy!!!!


----------



## bextort (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is Shelby


----------



## pam (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my new addition Pearl enjoying outside time and the others are some of my Russians enjoying bath time


----------



## juli11 (Sep 22, 2013)

My Kinixys "Station"


----------



## LisaTurtle (Sep 25, 2013)

A few pics of my little guy Gary









juli11 said:


> My Kinixys "Station"



Juli11 I really like your set up!! Looks like tort paradise! Is that a greenhouse?


----------



## juli11 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks . It's every day 30C warm and 80-90% humidity. Perfect settings for the tropics kinixys species. And no this is my attic.




So and here is my new cage. It's on the left right site of the attic. It's not ready at the moment but I still working. Either it will be a part of a bigger homeana cage or a new cage for forstenii or manouria I have think about that 


Some more pics ;-)


----------



## Foster Turtle (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## mikeh (Sep 25, 2013)

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 25, 2013)

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 28, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort,
I LOVE ALL YOUR CUTE TORTS/TURTLES!!!they are so cute!!! They look so happy and they are very interesting!!! I only have one Russian tort.... Should I get another?


----------



## Cymmie (Sep 28, 2013)

I need to get a picture but here's my Hermann's, yet to be named http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k180/HawkfrostA/IMG_0136_zpscae32ea4.jpg


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 28, 2013)

AWW! Is he /she new? Defiantly a cutie!


----------



## Cymmie (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah I got him two days ago <3


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 28, 2013)

Awe! How exciting! Congratulations! [TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE] enjoy your baby)


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is Cooper today.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 28, 2013)

my Sonoran DT, Esmerelda, brought her home yesterday

my little Russian girl, Mak, whom ive had about three months now


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
1.0.0 Blue Nose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 29, 2013)

I LOVE COOPER! He is so large! And looks very loved! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Olivia, yes he is very loved. He is 100% spoiled! 
TortForum mobile app!!!


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes! I know how you feel I think my tortoise is very soiled... Hahah I do not go with the "cheaper" food or log I get her what she needs and probably wants! Hahah I'm glad Cooper has such a great owner and such a creative name!


----------



## nicholas_13 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is my tortoise Mr T


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Jan 22, 2014)

My torts.


----------



## Beeliz (Jan 23, 2014)

Peewee my Hermann's tortoise!


----------



## Cutva (Jan 25, 2014)

This is Ruby!!!!!!!


----------



## lupitapliego (Jan 25, 2014)

My two little Russians. Sheldon & October [TURTLE][TURTLE]


----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jan 25, 2014)

this is artemis


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 25, 2014)

Close up of Mr. Turtle (named after the Sulcata in My Name Is Earl) 



Mr. Turtle caught sleeping on the job [SLEEPING SYMBOL][TURTLE] 



The stink eye being given to me by Pistachio for taking too many pictures of him.


----------



## kezilulu (Jan 25, 2014)

This is Sheldon


----------



## Henny_13 (Jan 26, 2014)

This is Henry


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 27, 2014)

Moe and Jay

Shelly


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 31, 2014)

Somebody has a new favorite treat.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

This is Little Pig.



Here is Little Jade.



The rest of them all have Chinese name that I don't know how to translate.


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 31, 2014)

Love that you gave them Chinese names! I used to have a beta fish named å°å“¥å“¥ (little brother) [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## juli11 (Jan 31, 2014)

What do you feed your testudos?!?!?!?!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

juli11 said:


> What do you feed your testudos?!?!?!?!



If you are refer to this picture?

That is a question for me right??

The red one is Red bell-papper, The Green one is cactus, The orange color is orange. But the orange are just for show, it is for the chicken at the time we had them. 

Sorry for misleading if I did.


----------



## scrat28 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is Sasha:


----------



## capedthespian (Feb 2, 2014)

Olive, my "fun-size" sulcata hatchling


----------



## BrandyBacklash (Feb 3, 2014)

The redfoot is mine His name is *Paco*, the Russian is my boyfriends his name is* Dozer*  Internet boyfriend for Olivia ehh? lol and the Leopard is the new addition at my boyfriends, her name is *Chaos* and shes only about the size of a big golf ball. Thanks for sharing! I love sharing pictures =] They're like my children!




also i may have just creeped on everyone and looked at all their torties too lol


----------



## katrvt (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's my baby, Finn. Currently unsexed, though I usually use masculine pronouns for some reason. He arrived in my life 10 days ago. :heart:


----------



## Pittrock (Feb 4, 2014)

Our newest addition - baby Dalmatian Hermann - no name yet...


----------



## seanwilson1 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is Shelly


----------



## tylrhadn111 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is my Hermann's, Boogula.


----------



## MaddieGA (Feb 6, 2014)

This is Beanz! [TURTLE]


----------



## jackmeggers (Feb 6, 2014)

Here are our babies: Itzl Roja the (atleast) 2 year old Redfoot who we've only had a few days. 






And Archimedes the 10 month old Ibera Greek who I gave to my boyfriend for Christmas last year. 






They are the newest additions to our little family that also includes 2 cats, Ipo and Oscosh.


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## New2reds (Feb 6, 2014)

Squirt


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 7, 2014)

OLIVER


----------



## morloch (Mar 9, 2014)

. Morloch .


----------



## prelyt (Mar 10, 2014)

Ozwald!


----------



## macky9326 (Mar 10, 2014)

toby hiding in a towel


----------



## mollydee (Mar 10, 2014)

Esquat (sulcata) Margot (leopard)

[GREEN HEART]


----------



## DobbyRed (Mar 10, 2014)

Dobby


----------



## Kingman (Mar 10, 2014)

This is Odin : )


----------



## Emily☆ (Mar 11, 2014)

Pebbles


----------



## Sh3wulf (Mar 16, 2014)

Benny having breakfast. I wanted to catch his mucky mazuri mouth for a certain member that just loves these lol


----------



## nikkidphoto (Mar 17, 2014)

This is Batman




0.0.1 red foot tort "batman"
3.2.0 ball pythons
1.1.0 cats
3.2.0 human children


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 18, 2014)

If you can find them.


----------



## jfales (Mar 18, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Here are my torts.The first one I have not gotten yet I am adopting him . The last one is Mittens. Ha ha



How old is the sulcata that you are adopting? He/she looks like my Mac!


Here is Mac! He is 23 yo and over 100 pounds. I've only been in his life for the past 5 months. I LOVE this forum and have learned so very much from the posts.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 18, 2014)

I have no idea .. maybe five or six years old . I've had him almost a year . He is about 40 /45 lbs have not got a weight on him in a week or two .


Here is some more pictures of him .


----------



## taylorwow225 (Mar 18, 2014)

This is Penelope ) baby Greek tort


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 18, 2014)

Love the yawn adorable those are hard photos to get i have yet to get one of my little oliver


----------



## morloch (Mar 22, 2014)

Some pics of morloch.


----------



## Alexx24 (Mar 23, 2014)

This is archie my Hermann


----------



## Bigkuntry (Mar 23, 2014)

This is rex my female russian

and this is sampson my leopard


----------



## shellybobs (Mar 23, 2014)

my baby girl soundo


----------



## richosullivan (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are my 2, Arthur the Elongated and Timmie the Yellow Foot


----------



## Natalie Jean (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is my 1year old female hermanns Noah!  hi everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

Midas the my baby Sulcata!!


----------



## Brandonfij01 (Mar 24, 2014)

Turbo the sulcata


Oops lol Turbo the sulcata


----------



## BorisTort (Mar 24, 2014)

I LOVE this thread! So many beautiful torts!!!


----------



## lilboosie (Mar 24, 2014)

kanye the sulcata


----------



## erica anne (Mar 24, 2014)

lilboosie said:


> kanye the sulcata



Kanye looks just like one of my desert tortoises! The legs and feet look different from a sulcata. Anyway he is ADORABLE!!


----------



## lilboosie (Mar 24, 2014)

kanye was actually given to me by my friend's little sister, and they dont know what type of tortoise he is, but i think he is a sulcata. not sure  

thank you!


----------



## DobbyRed (Mar 25, 2014)

Dobby ready for breakfast!!


----------



## erica anne (Mar 25, 2014)

lilboosie said:


> kanye was actually given to me by my friend's little sister, and they dont know what type of tortoise he is, but i think he is a sulcata. not sure
> 
> thank you!



I am almost positive that you have a desert tortoise there ( a very cute one!) the care is much like that of a sulcata.


----------



## lilboosie (Mar 25, 2014)

wow i think youre right! thank you so much


----------



## Emily☆ (Mar 26, 2014)

Pebbles


----------



## MichaelNguyen7396 (Apr 6, 2014)

This was like 8 months ago[SEE-NO-EVIL MONKEY]


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 6, 2014)

He's like, you got something on that back molar [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]can I have it?![GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Ashes (Apr 6, 2014)

Haha!! What a cool pic!


----------

